# Dream aborted...



## Leeana (Sep 25, 2008)

This morning we had the vet out for Dream, she is a "high maintance" mare, she has Protein Loosing Enteropathy and an overactive Thyroid so she is somewhat high maintance. She came here in June from a farm that dispersed here in Ohio. She is a really special mare to me. Anyway, we had the vet out this morning as she was acting really "off"....when a "PLE Attack" comes on..it comes on with all the signs of a severe colic (not a colic..), which she was showing this morning except she was passing manure very often, brought her in and got the vet out and he treated her. I took off work today to stay home and keep an eye on her. She seemed okay. All day today watching her like a hawk. This evening i was cleaning stalls and put her in the roundpen while i cleaned her stall but as soon as i put her outside she started acting off once outside, really prancy and laying down..getting up..laying down getting up and rolling over on her back and just laying there on her back, so i brought her in and put her in a clean stall and ran up to the house to grab my phone to call the vet as i wanted to take her in which was what the vet said to do if i didnt see a change by this evening. By the time i got back out to the barn about 8 minutes later her water had broke and she was laying down with the foal delivered





. Vet was out to check her out agian after she slipped the foal...she is doing well.

It should be about three months along exactly..she was bred June 21-28th...this would be Narko's first foal..an angel foal



.

So disapointing...this was going to be my keeper foal next year..this was the cross i was most excited for. Was going to take Dream to nationals next year and show her in the broodmare class too



and was planning this foal to go to nationals next year. Im very glad that Dream is okay, i'd rather loose the foal this early then loose this mare..she is one of my most faverite mares.

It was a colt too ...all sexual organs were there...lips were developed and nostrils hooves...ears were almost completely developed. No hair or fuzz at all. I do not know why she aborted...i pay extra attention to this mare because of her PLE and Thyroid but i guess some things are just out of our hands ..






Size compared to a hoof pic, foal would be 3 months along...does this look normal size to you? I figured it would be larger by now..sire is 32" and dam is 32.5"






This was not Dreams first foal...she had a foal early this year too that the breeders lost just prior to weaning



.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Dream lost her foal. I hope she continues to improve for you.


----------



## countrycharm (Sep 25, 2008)

I cant answer your question

but just wanted to say so sorry for the loss of your little one and all the hopes you had for him and Glad your mare is ok


----------



## Bonny (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear. Hugs to you. I am glad your mare is ok.


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 25, 2008)

Leanna so sorry for your loss. Often when a mare is on meds for issues like she has, maintaining a pregnancy can be very difficult. Did the breeders say why the foal died that they had?

Lyn


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 25, 2008)

So sorry Leeana.



Hope your mare is doing well. *Hugs*


----------



## New2Minis (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your precious colt.....Hugs to You and Dream!


----------



## MDMminis (Sep 25, 2008)

Really sorry about Narko's first foal, and I know you were really looking forward to showing Dreams upcoming foal



. Really sorry for your lose



. Good wishes to your beautiful mare.


----------



## jbrat (Sep 25, 2008)

AWWW,, Leeana, I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sorry, Leanna...





Liz R.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are the dam and sire.

Lyn, only med she was on was ThyroL powder for her thyroid. She was on no meds for her PLE...just a very strict diet. Her 08' colt had a very severe colic and passed just before weaning this year. So disapointed...wanted so badly to show dream in the broodmare class at Nationals next year but i guess that will be put on hold. Just was so excited about this cross...

Little Kings Crimson Dream "Dream" ...my Supreme Dream Daughter (you can see why she is so special to me) She is a very very sweet mare




















Then sire,

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko "Narko"..double bred BTU colt..this was his first year covering mares


----------



## Genie (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.

She's a very beautiful mare.


----------



## Judi Renchen (Sep 25, 2008)

Leeana,

So sorry for your loss. They are both such beautiful horses they'll make that special beautiful baby next year. Just hang in there. Here if you need to talk.


----------



## Relic (Sep 25, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss.. the mare is beautiful l always felt if a loss is going to happen it is better early on rather then later though regardless it hurts the same..


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 25, 2008)

Awwww. So sorry Leanna.

Couldn't the condition/attack have caused this? Sounds like a high risk pregnancy.


----------



## CyndiD (Sep 25, 2008)

I am _so sorry _Leanna...its never easy to lose a foal, esp. when its one you were so anxious for.





I am glad the mare is OK and hopefully the next time you will get a nice full term FILLY.


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you loss





Leslie


----------



## minie812 (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW...I am really sorry to hear of this loss it is always so tough to loose them


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 25, 2008)

Aww... Leanna I am so very sorry for loss... Thank goodness your mare is ok though... I think we were all looking forward to this lil boy... Somethings just can't be explain


----------



## Alisha514 (Sep 25, 2008)

I am sooo sorry to hear this. I know how it is loosing a foal that you knew was going to be a keeper. Glad Dream is doing ok though.

Alisha


----------



## Leeana (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the good thoughts, Dream is doing well...having the vet out once more in the morning to check her out but i think today was just her going into labor and preparing to abort the foal, even the vet thought and treated her as she was having a PLE episode. Signs were the same but i am just so cautious about her PLE that i figured she was having an episode...as did the vet.

She has carried foals full term before...i believe this is the first foal she has aborted. We will try agian in March for a 2010 foal....


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 25, 2008)

So sorry Leeana

(((HUGS))))

but so glad your mare is ok

Lori


----------



## miniaddiction (Sep 25, 2008)

Leeana, that is so sad. Im so sorry Dream lost her baby, glad she is doing OK.

Hoping that next year will be better for Dream.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 25, 2008)

oops double post


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope you get a healthy baby from this pair, they are beautiful!

I do wonder about the mare's needing thyroid meds - with women, thyroid conditions sometimes contribute to infertility issues and ability to carry a healthy pregnancy.

But if she's had healthy pregnancy's before it sounds like this was (hopefully!) a fluke.


----------



## minih (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a mare that is on Thyro L powder and she has been able to have foals for us with no problem at all. Hopefully this is just one of those things and will not happen again. It is sooooo hard to look at those little bodies after and not see all of your hopes and dreams just laying there. I am sorry you are having to go thru this. <<hugs>>


----------



## twister (Sep 25, 2008)

so sorry for your loss Leeana, I know you were looking forward to Narkos first foal. Hope your mare recovers so you can breed her again. Hugs to you and Dream.

Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Sep 25, 2008)

Leeana, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 25, 2008)

I am soo sorry for your loss!!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Sep 25, 2008)

I am so sorry.. What a horrible loss.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you for the thoughts...We will try agian in March. Ive to heard that mares with Thyroids especially horses on ThryoL powder can sometimes be steril...but she has carried foals before fine so possibly just in some cases? Im just glad she is fine.

Had the name picked out for this colt already..i know im silly...

GC's Dream On ...guess that one will have to wait another year...will fit the next foal even more so.

I have got a few PM's..no Dream is not depressed ext like a normal mare would be after loosing her foal. I dont think she got to bond with this fetus..when i got to the barn she was laying down still with the fetus on the ground by her rear end..so i dont think she got to lick or attempt to bond like a normal dam would. She is not showing any signs of disstress over loosing the foal, i think that is why...i got her out of the stall and away from the fetus before she tried to bond. When i got back down to the barn i seen she was laying agian, went in the stall to try get her up and that is when i noticed the fetus was out. Hopefully 2010 will be her year...


----------



## ShaunaL (Sep 25, 2008)

Leanna, I am so sorry



Dream is beautiful, I hope you get that gorgeous baby you've been dreaming of on the next try.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 25, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Thank you for the thoughts...We will try agian in March. Ive to heard that mares with Thyroids especially horses on ThryoL powder can sometimes be steril...but she has carried foals before fine so possibly just in some cases? Im just glad she is fine.
> Had the name picked out for this colt already..i know im silly...
> 
> GC's Dream On ...guess that one will have to wait another year...will fit the next foal even more so.
> ...



Hi Leanna

People are commenting on her underactive (or overactive) thyroid. I'm more apt to think that this may be due to the PLE. I've been reading a bit about this and abortion is fairly common. You should get second, third, and fourth opinions from vets before breeding her again IMHO.

Again, I'm sorry...


----------



## Leeana (Sep 26, 2008)

Matt,

The first vet i called which is the closest did not have a large knowledge of PLE or treatment, i believe PLE is very rare. She developed PLE from a severe reation to the Safegaurd (Fenbendazole). Not sure if the thyrod developed from that or ? She had a very strict diet put together by dr tiznic (spelling?) who has been one of the most education persons we have had the chance to talk with about the PLE / Thyroid condition. She is a very health mare, believe me, and we follow a very strict diet with her which she has been on since she developed PLE..i believe outside causes had something to do in this case. We will never know what happened, but this one was not ment to be. Vet is stopping out once agian in the morning to check on her but she is healthy and has had no problems prior carrying a foal. We are going to try for a 2010 foal..she is going to be staying in the barn, out of the mare pasture the rest of this year and following. Abortion is high risk...we found that out today first hand.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 26, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Matt,The first vet i called which is the closest did not have a large knowledge of PLE or treatment, i believe PLE is very rare. She developed PLE from a severe reation to the Safegaurd (Fenbendazole). Not sure if the thyrod developed from that or ? She had a very strict diet put together by dr tiznic (spelling?) who has been one of the most education persons we have had the chance to talk with about the PLE / Thyroid condition. She is a very health mare, believe me, and we follow a very strict diet with her which she has been on since she developed PLE..i believe outside causes had something to do in this case. We will never know what happened, but this one was not ment to be. Vet is stopping out once agian in the morning to check on her but she is healthy and has had no problems prior carrying a foal. We are going to try for a 2010 foal..she is going to be staying in the barn, out of the mare pasture the rest of this year and following. Abortion is high risk...we found that out today first hand.



Sorry Leanna. I know this is a hard time. I don't mean to pick... I know she's in an AMAZING home with a GREAT mom. I didn't mean to suggest otherwise



All I'm suggesting (for YOUR sake as well as hers) is to make sure she can carry a foal (whether she has in the past or not is irrelevant).


----------



## Marty (Sep 26, 2008)

Leanna I am so sorry!!!!! Thank goodness dream is ok. She's so pretty.


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 26, 2008)

Leeana,

I am sorry about the foal. I am happy your mare is ok though. I do want to thank you for taking a picture of the little one with the hoof pic. Whenever these types of pictures are posted I never can tell how big or small they are. I had no idea they were so small but yet SO developed.


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Leeana


----------



## mizbeth (Sep 26, 2008)

I am so sorry your mare lost her foal! She is a beautiful mare and so is the sire to the foal. I'm glad your mare is doing well.

I think the fetus is small for three months but it has been a while since we have lost one.

Beth


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 26, 2008)

Leena,

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's so disappointing! I'm glad your mare is doing well.



> Size compared to a hoof pic, foal would be 3 months along...does this look normal size to you? I figured it would be larger by now..sire is 32" and dam is 32.5"


I don't think it's an unusual size, the photo I have on my webpages of an approx. 3 month fetus is 7.5" I don't now how long a hoof pick is but I would guess it's around the same size. With your permission I would like to save the photos and info you posted to add to my fetus development pages, I will be updating the pages this winter.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 26, 2008)

so sorry, Leeana,that this foal didn't work out for you. That's a big disappointment.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 26, 2008)

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> Leena,I'm so sorry for your loss, it's so disappointing! I'm glad your mare is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kim, i have some additional photos i will send you as well ...i believe the foal was about 94-95 days (from looking at your site) but i have some other photos i will send you. Feel free to use any of the photos you wish.

Thanks everyone, she seems normal this morning but the vet will be out in a bit just for a check up


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss, but I'm glad your mare is handling it well.


----------



## Connie P (Sep 26, 2008)

Leanna,

So sorry for the loss of your little foal.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh Leanna, I know how disappointed you must be. Hugs.


----------



## REO (Sep 26, 2008)

Leeana, I'm SO sorry Dream lost the colt. May your DREAM come true in 2010.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## kaykay (Sep 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear you lost your foal. Sending good wishes for your mare

Kay


----------



## Leeana (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 26, 2008)

Leeana,

I just got on the computer after being gone for a day. I'm shocked!



I'm SO sorry Dream lost her foal; I know how much you love that mare and Narko. I'm glad she's doing well, but as for the reason...you may never know. As others have said I don't think the ThyroL was an issue.

Sorry again. I know it's heartbreaking. Hugs to you.


----------



## HJF (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry about loosing your foal.





We have a Supreme Dream daughter too that it was her first year to foal but she absorbed it and it was our only bred mare this year.


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 26, 2008)

So sorry!



I hope you mare will be okay!


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 26, 2008)

So sorry you lost your foal *hugs* I, too, lost one. My mare Ruby aborted hers at 4 months today. I took photos, too, and did it next to a ruler, but the photos are stlll on my camera as of now. Prob won't get to them tonight, maybe tomarrow or Sunday.

*hugs* I know how you feel





Edit to add: When I found the baby this morning, it was cold, not sure what time she aborted. But she didn't show any interest in it, and it was in the sac still. She does have a filly with her, not sure if that made a difference, or if they just don't have a hard time, emotionally, with it this early in the pregnancy? She lost one full term before and she was devastated over him, so i'm thankful she is emotionaly ok this time. I think it might be harder on me?

Jessi


----------



## Alex (Sep 27, 2008)

Im so sorry, Leeana. You'll make it through.

You have other Narko babies on the way still, right?


----------



## Leeana (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Alex, yes i have one other mare in foal to Nark for 2009....needless to say i will be watching this mare like a hawk now.

Wa-Full Benita amhr/aspc, a Benihana daughter who is a double superior dam and multiple national/top 10 produce of dam winner..






God, please take care of this foal for me between now and may, then i will take over from there



.


----------



## candycar (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Wishing you better luck for the next one.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 27, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Leeana!


----------



## shelly (Sep 27, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your colt...better luck with next year and praying all goes well with this other mare for this year!!!



ray


----------



## Russ (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss Leanna.


----------



## Ferin (Sep 27, 2008)

Leeana, I am terribly sorry for your loss. You, Benita, and the unborn baby will be in my thoughts and prayers until May.


----------

